# Goat killer!!



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

The will is there even if she's waaayyy short on the way! 


The fact that one of the nannies has rolled her about a couple times hasn't helped her opinion of goats any though. Her only satisfaction was the one time she found one we sold later with it's head hung under a gate and was furiously gnawing on it's nose and ears when I investigated what all the racket was about.

Bob


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Arkie is this the never before seen Sasquatch? In true living color? :snowbounce:


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

No, this is all 13lbs of "Priscilla" ! With another couple pounds of snow attached to her feet and leg hair on a journey outside to relieve herself a couple winters ago.:snowlaugh: She actually loves the snow until she gets so balled up she can't move well.

Bob


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's always the little ones. My grandparents have a lovely dog, half labrador, half scottish terrier. She has killed a goose once, and almost killed one of our chickens. As much as we loved her, my grandparents have no livestock to lose and it was just a better option for the little killer :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:snowlaugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a little 4lbs Chihuahua. Don't tell her she is little. :wahoo:


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an 80 lbs Doberman and he was as sweet as can be when I introduced him to the goats. He loves them and wishes they would play with him. They are not interested, thou.

Just goes to show that looks can be deceiving!


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

HA! Yes, it is always the little ones. My parent's have a 4 and a half pound little crazy dog. She has the heart of a Great Dane. She cracks me up. She is terrified of my toddler, and he is terrified of her.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL yep it's always the little ones.. I have a 7lb chiterrier that goes nuts when he sees a goat.. He got in the pen once and they rolled him like he was a dough ball.. Makes him hate them even more now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my little crew. They are good with the goats and chickens believe it or not, but the feist will not stand for people he doesn't know. They are used as they were bred a ratter, a treeing feist, and the Eskie to protect babies of all kinds.

















My homestead guard


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

Goathiker, your homestead guard is so beautiful! I just love those wrinkles and his color! If he were mine I would be kissing that wrinkly forehead and scratching those neck rolls every day!


----------

